
Fears of ‘Wild West’ as Covid-19 blood tests hit the market - asn0
https://www.sltrib.com/news/2020/04/12/fears-wild-west-covid/
======
asn0
Summary:

\- > 70 companies have signed up with FDA to sell COVID-19 antibody tests, and
are listed on the FDA's website[1]

\- FDA decided to waive initial review of the "simple" tests under COVID-19
emergency situation

\- companies are supposed to state that their tests have not been FDA-approved
and cannot rule out whether someone is currently infected

\- some (unnamed) hospitals are incorrectly assuming the tests have been
vetted

\- public health officials warn that the unregulated tests are creating
confusion

[1] Article doesn't provide a link, but I think this is the list.
[https://www.fda.gov/medical-devices/emergency-situations-
med...](https://www.fda.gov/medical-devices/emergency-situations-medical-
devices/emergency-use-authorizations)

